# Man arrested after Edmonton-Kelowna-Calgary flight threatened



## CougarKing (26 Oct 2014)

A situation quickly resolved.

Yahoo News



> *Kelowna Airport: Man in custody after Edmonton-Kelowna-Calgary flight threatened*
> CBC – 19 hours ago
> 
> One man was taken into custody at the Kelowna airport after emergency crews were placed on standby following a threat against an Edmonton-Kelowna-Calgary WestJet flight.
> ...


----------

